# Upgrading my On Ice Electronics this Year



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Going to sell my 788CI and going with the new Helix 7. My old eyes will appreciate bigger screen. I just got the sonar/gps model as the DI and SI don't show so well sitting still they need movement. Anyway got some paper thin aluminum plate and angle and fabricated a platform for it.




Still have to mount holder for battery and a gizmo to keep ice ducer in. Took her down to lake milton docks to do a little pre-season experimenting.





Note the battery gauge in upper right hand corner on last pic. Nice little handy feature. Can't wait to test it on the real deal.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks nice you will enjoy the nice screen. I love my vex I'm sure you will love this set up.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice! I have the H5si on my boat. My only complaint is the size... It'll treat ya well!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Why not just go with a genz pack from clam? Battery and ducer holder built in? That seems kind of bulky


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

You may like the Genz pack. I don't.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I' don't I like my fl20 ultra pack. I do have a fl8 also with the genz pack that rarely gets used. Was just throwing out the suggestion. I just don't see the need for such a big box for the unit and battery especially not being Able to use 4 wheelers and sleds anywhere but erie. To each their own


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Finished produce with rod holders 24 AH battery total weight 11 pounds even. Pretty happy with it cmon ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice finished product


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Great idea going all aluminum to cut weight...slick rod holders too. Let us know how it works out in mid December... hopefully!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

All ya need is a motor and a track and you'll be in business, very ingenious , seems we all come up with a good one for ice reasons !!


----------

